# may sound like a stupid question for MAC employees



## ptamelissa (Jun 7, 2007)

But for those of you who work at MAC stores, would you be annoyed if someone with a pro card came in and asked for help selecting product? Its just so hard to keep track of everything MAC has out


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 7, 2007)

i was surprised, but a MAC MA was so nice and helpful when I came in with my friend who has a MAC Pro card.  i would have assumed no MA would be so nice because if he or she gets commission, it would be cut down because of the Pro card discount.  i spent well over $200 that day and got lots of e/s i love to play with now.

i know that's not an MA point of view - but as a customer, i got a lot of help choosing products despite the fact that i was getting my friend's mac pro discount.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_i was surprised, but a MAC MA was so nice and helpful when I came in with my friend who has a MAC Pro card. i would have assumed no MA would be so nice because if he or she gets commission, it would be cut down because of the Pro card discount. i spent well over $200 that day and got lots of e/s i love to play with now.

i know that's not an MA point of view - but as a customer, i got a lot of help choosing products despite the fact that i was getting my friend's mac pro discount._

 
I could be wrong, but I think MAC peeps don't work on commission. But they could...


----------



## lipshock (Jun 7, 2007)

I may not be understanding your question here but what does having a pro card, or not having one, have to do with being annoyed if someone came in asking for help selecting products?

I would assume if you are working for MAC (since it is a retail company), you should expect be asked constantly, if not annoyingly, by customers on products recommendations and suggestions.  Even by customers who own the Pro card.  Not everyone that has a Pro card is in the Makeup Industry, as it does apply to hairstylists, etc.

If I went into a store and was met with an employee who seemed annoyed by me asking questions, and the like, I would excuse myself and go to another one, who I hope would be more helpful and friendly.  Or if it's that bad, I'd leave the store.

Then again, maybe I just don't understand.


----------



## Marcita (Jun 7, 2007)

Pro and stand alone store employees don't make commission but all employees (commission or not) have goals. Being helpful and teaching you is part of their job and brings in more business. No one should be annoyed by questions if they are doing their job. 

Lots of people that aren't MA's have discount cards so they don't know how or why someone has one.


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a pro card and have never once been treated badly. In fact, the girls I talk to seem to like it because they know I'm an MA too so we understand each other, and while teaching and showing other customers who need more guidence is fun it's nice when you can just talk shop and not have to explain everything sometimes too. I love asking their advice cause even though I know what would tell a client it's nice to have a different viewpoint.

Even if you weren't an MA but had a pro card for another reason, I would think it would be the same, obviously you are interested in MAC enough to get the discount and if they are doing their job (correctly), it should never be a burden to help someone.


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 8, 2007)

Not at all...that's what the MAC employees are there for!


----------



## little_angel (Jun 10, 2007)

i like it when other MA's come to my counter because we can kinda 'talk shop'

if i worked at a freestanding store, i would give the same care and attention to any customer


----------



## Klava (Jun 10, 2007)

We (MAC MUA) are there for your guys, no matter if you have a pro card or not.  I love helping everybody and it's fun to do, no matter if you are an expert in the industry or don't know what e/s are used for.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Never be afraid to ask many questions, or how you put it- "be annoying", because as I said we are there for YOU!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 10, 2007)

i have a pro card 
and i know ALOT! about make up
but i got my card cause im a qualified hairdresser
and evrytime i go in the girls know i have the card
but they are still as helpfull as always
so i dont think it matters if you have the card or not


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah, I was about to post that everyone with a Pro Card is not in the MU Industry, but somewhere in the beauty field.


----------

